# Ipb 14 vs shadowcast



## R.wells1990 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm finally going to buy my first micro skiff!! Now the question is which one to buy. My main reasoning behind these two boats is I'd like to find a newer boat without breaking the bank. The main area I plan on fishing would be the mosquito lagoon primarily sight fishing. If you can't tell I'm new to forums and new to poling skiffs so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Shadowcast. 

Service and performance. And a nicer skiff IMHO.


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

Shadowcast


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Shadowcast


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

If you are talking about the SkimmerSkiff (formally IPB 14)then go with the Shadowcast.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Check them both out and make your own decision. It's your $$$.


----------



## R.wells1990 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes I am talking about the skimmer skiff. Why ankona? I'm currently overseas with the service and I don't plan on buying until decemberish just want as much info as possible such as if you have/had these boats how did you have them setup ie motor trolling motor forward fuel cell rear fuel cell even coolers. Also if there was anything you really liked or disliked about these hulls


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

If you're looking for a small, cheap and lightweight skiff I personally don't think you'll be upset with either. The only real way to know which you'd prefer would be to wet test each of them. I understand that's a challenge for you right now though...

On paper I think most people will agree that Ankona probably wins fit/finish and customer service...so if you're picky on either of those, you might prefer Ankona. However, you are paying a premium for that as the current difference in hull price is ~$1,250 (~40%).

To answer your last question though, I have the IPB and it's setup with a 20hp 4-stroke Suzuki and an iPilot TM...and both my fuel and battery are in the rear. I have a Yeti 35 that doubles as my casting platform when needed but nothing permanently mounted (grab bar, coffin box, etc.) in order to keep the deck as clean and versatile as possible. 

Also, keep an eye on the classifieds here...there have been some lightly used IPBs listed somewhat recently for great prices. 

Best of luck!


----------



## R.wells1990 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not limiting my options to just those two boats. I'm really just looking for a cheap poling skiff but before you say it I don't want an aluminum john boat haha


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

> Yes I am talking about the skimmer skiff. Why ankona? I'm currently overseas with the service and I don't plan on buying until decemberish just want as much info as possible such as if you have/had these boats how did you have them setup ie motor trolling motor forward fuel cell rear fuel cell even coolers. Also if there was anything you really liked or disliked about these hulls


First of all I would like to thank you for your service.
As a previous poster said" Check them both out and make your own decision. It's your $$$." Except everything is not always obvious.I bought an IPB/Skimmer new in 10/13 and soon found out it doesn't even have USCG compliant flotation. The foam I found in the bow floatation box was stuff they had leftover and poured out in the gravel, broke in half and laid in bow.







[/img]
So naturally I was curious what was in the back floatation box. damned if I didn't find the rest of the leftover foam.







[/img]
Reconstructed it







[/img]
Most of the foam was waterlogged and had 2" of water inside of box. Keep in mind that there is only one floatation (if you can call it that) box in the rear starboard side. WTF?
So I added one on the port side. If anything bad happens maybe now it will float level.







[/img]
That being said, I was down an Ankona a month ago and was very impressed with the quality, prices, and the good people there. Personally I like the SUV14 for my needs. All their floatation is sealed in fiberglass and is USCG compliant.
I guess it all depends on if you want a brand new fixer upper or not


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

The foam in the bow of my IPB (now skimmer) skiff bought new in '13 was fine. I cut it to check after seeing some of the sketchy photos. The rear left a bit to be desired, so I re-vamped it. No big deal to me. I use it sometimes as a solo boat or may have my wife along a few times a year. 

It was good for a bargain skiff, which is what I got. I got exactly what I wanted and exactly what I paid for. 

That said, if it were my only boat, and I were shopping for a great tiller skiff at a great price, I would go with an Ankona shadowcast all day.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Find a used Johnson skiff that has already be refurbished. Just my .02


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Is that even a fair question?

SHADOWCAST all the way!!!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Is that even a fair question?


I thought the same thing, when I first saw this thread.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1404693486


----------



## R.wells1990 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm leaning towards ankona. I just don't want to buy a shadowcast and want something bigger in 2 years. Do you shadowcast owners feel that you've outgrown them? If you could buy a skiff would you have held off until you could afford a copperhead/suv?


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I think they are different skiffs for different things. For me the shadowcast 18 was a bigger g'man. If youve ever poled a gladesman, you'll know what i'm saying when I believe its the bees knees as far as poling skiffs go. I went with the shadow cast because I knew I'd be on the pole more often than anything else and the extra size was essential for me because I'm a bigger guy at 6'4 ~260. If you dont plan on poling it a lot, the extra width is very nice, just more boat in the water to be pushed around. If I were only going to own 1 boat, you can bet that I'd go with a copperhead or a SUV over a SC18. Sorry for the drawn out opinion... I don't even know if I answered your question?


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

> I'm leaning towards ankona. I just don't want to buy a shadowcast and want something bigger in 2 years. Do you shadowcast owners feel that you've outgrown them? If you could buy a skiff would you have held off until you could afford a copperhead/suv?



Maybe you are talking about width but the SC18 is their longest boat. I'm buying mine for the tunnel and simplicity and could afford the others if I wanted it so I don't think I'll regret it.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I was wondering if you contacted Brad about this issue and what was his response?




> > Yes I am talking about the skimmer skiff. Why ankona? I'm currently overseas with the service and I don't plan on buying until decemberish just want as much info as possible such as if you have/had these boats how did you have them setup ie motor trolling motor forward fuel cell rear fuel cell even coolers. Also if there was anything you really liked or disliked about these hulls
> 
> 
> First of all I would like to thank you for your service.
> ...


----------



## R.wells1990 (Jul 11, 2014)

No I didn't I'm definitely leaning towards ankona now. Just got to wet test one when I get home


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

muddminnow, No I didn't contact Brad, I'm done dealing with him. I'm better off fixing it myself. He is more than welcome to respond on the forum though. I'm sure a lot of people would like to hear a good BS story, as he has many of them!


----------



## R.wells1990 (Jul 11, 2014)

Shadowcast owners please post pics of your set ups.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Here you go...


----------



## Southernstrain7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Just picked her up from Bob at strongarm and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow that seat setup is awesome.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Southernstrain7 (Jun 26, 2013)

> Wow that seat setup is awesome.


Thanks, I was really pleased running it yesterday.  Very easy to balance while running with people in the seats. And being able to move down the centerline while stationary is ideal.


----------

